# best ilf limbs for the money right now.



## EvilGarfield

You can keep any modern bow strung as long as you want and nothing Will happen, even with cheap limbs.

That's unlikely to be the answer you want but for backyard shooting, there is no point in getting expensive limbs. If you really want to spend that much money, I would suggest you to try the feel of the limbs before you buy because that might be the only thing that will set the different models apart for you. And that's something we can't decide for you.

Now if you really want a suggestion, I would direct you to Soul archery black flash CF limbs ( https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0090435.7.22579488286515285688/SOULBFCF ). At 170$, these or the CW version have the best performance to price ratio I tested so far and they look great. 

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerpc2000

Get some uukha limbs. I have owned lots of limbs at different price range and for me those uukha can't be beat.


----------



## stevelong

I really like the MK Inpers for feel. I just bought back a set I had sold.
I also think it's hard to beat a set of WINEX.


----------



## GoldArcher403

Uukha Ex1 

Its a $400 limb that shoots like a $700 limb IMO.

Also, dont be lazy. Always unstring your bow, especially in hot climates. Modern limbs are far less susceptible to heat damage and limb set than limbs in the past but they're not totally immune. It only takes a few seconds to unstring it.


----------



## Nick728

rjbishop said:


> Uukha Ex1
> 
> Its a $400 limb that shoots like a $700 limb IMO.
> 
> .


This is just about right ^^^^
Nick


----------



## PregnantGuppy

I think most limbs will be more expensive than a $20 stringer


----------



## Rael84

I've got a set of the FC100s. They are reasonably fast -- with only the limbs switched they were 3# lighter and had the same arrow speed as some kaya k2s. They are also fairly smooth through the clicker and don't vibrate excessively.


----------



## Nick728

Very likely until you get to $400 limbs there is going to be very little difference, heavier & less consistent limbs. Several $400 and up limbs shoot as well as $600 plus limbs, fast, sturdy, accurate & consistent. That doesn't mean you can't find a good shooting limb for less than $400 but the quality, speed, feel & accuracy will be different. Uukha, Winex, Wia Wis One foam, all shot better than my more expensive Hoyt Quattro's, would be my intermediate limbs choices. I've had budget or beginners limbs only to find that once I felt the difference going higher quality was a no brainer. 
Nick


----------



## williamskg6

PregnantGuppy said:


> I think most limbs will be more expensive than a $20 stringer


^^^^^^^ This. Get one. Even if you don't usually un-string your bow, get it so you can easily and safely un-string your bow when you want to.

As for limbs, I've read good things about nearly all of those in your list. The Hoyt ILF limbs don't get much press, since Hoyt would prefer its customers to use Formula limbs. The limb I've seen the most positive info on in your list is the MK Inpers. I'm considering a set myself.


----------



## SHPoet

For the money I think the WNS Elite-a Carbon High Foam Recurve Limbs are about as good as you can get. I have a couple of sets of their forerunners and really like them.


----------



## chase128

rjbishop said:


> Uukha Ex1
> 
> Its a $400 limb that shoots like a $700 limb IMO.


+1 to this.


----------



## pbara2001

chase128 said:


> +1 to this.


+2 now!


----------



## grantmac

Some recent tests I've had a friend run has put the ~$200 Sanlida Miracle X10 on par or ahead of ~$400 limbs.


----------



## Timevoid

grantmac said:


> Some recent tests I've had a friend run has put the ~$200 Sanlida Miracle X10 on par or ahead of ~$400 limbs.


Haha funny. I ordered a pair of those dirt cheap Sanlida X10. 3 month passed and still no sign of them -.- I hope i get them before summer ends : ) 
My option was WINEX, FC-100, Sanlida X10. Cant beat 200€ for performance of FC-100. I currently use Black flash fiber/foam 100€ as cheap as they ever come. 

Why i pulled the trigger was some details revealed from https://inner-ten.jimdo.com/ hard to navigate but got help with language. Lots of notes about old limbs and their design and behavior. Google "inner-ten リカーブボウ" and u get right on the good stuff. You find alot of Samick nostalgia !


----------



## metinemre

Thanks for the replies. I`ve been shooting compound for a few years now and before that i had a recurve for a year but didn`t shoot that too much. (i didn`t know i could leave it strung so i sold it)
I usually have very little time for myself so trying to shortcut on many things,that 2 mins string / unstring can be a dealbreaker  that`s why i won`t unstring my recurves unless i know i will give more than 2 weeks break. (working 60-65hrs average a week). i have a stringer  
Coming home tired at nights and enjoying myself for 15-20mins outside helps relaxing a lot.

I`ve read some comments here and tradtalk that people are complaining about uukha limbs aren`t fitting well with some ilf risers. 

I have samick discovery 17" (very comfortable at 35lbs holding and aiming)
Also ordered a 21" border tempest and 19" morrison phenolic/wood riser.

Would uukha tuulai/saiga / ex1 evo2 fit in those riser pockets without issues?
https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0079113.1.2220626145020732159


----------



## Nick728

metinemre said:


> Thanks for the replies. I`ve been shooting compound for a few years now and before that i had a recurve for a year but didn`t shoot that too much. (i didn`t know i could leave it strung so i sold it)
> I usually have very little time for myself so trying to shortcut on many things,that 2 mins string / unstring can be a dealbreaker  that`s why i won`t unstring my recurves unless i know i will give more than 2 weeks break. (working 60-65hrs average a week). i have a stringer
> Coming home tired at nights and enjoying myself for 15-20mins outside helps relaxing a lot.
> 
> I`ve read some comments here and tradtalk that people are complaining about uukha limbs aren`t fitting well with some ilf risers.
> 
> I have samick discovery 17" (very comfortable at 35lbs holding and aiming)
> Also ordered a 21" border tempest and 19" morrison phenolic/wood riser.
> 
> Would uukha tuulai/saiga / ex1 evo2 fit in those riser pockets without issues?
> https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0079113.1.2220626145020732159


Those limbs on a 17" riser will gain about 6 pounds from their marked weight. If you shoot trad and looking for trad friendly limbs look at Tradtech at Lancaster. They are weighted measured from a 17" riser.
Nick


----------



## alish

I'm loving my Kaya K-Storms (carbon / foam) and Kaya Delphinus (wood core version of the K-Storms). Very smooth, good speed, straight. Decent torsional stability. The Delphinus are even smoother than the K-Storms (based on draw weights measured from 26"-32" AMO DL), and are just as light or lighter in mass weight (so should be as fast or faster). Can get new old stock for about $225 at http://archeryfactoryoutlet.com/clearance/bows/ilf-limbs/ . New limbs for used prices, but they have a limited range of weights and lengths. Worth checking out though.


----------



## PaulME

With the recommendations of the uukha limbs curious what people’s view is - reputation or at least rumor in the club I shoot at is they are not forgiving of a bad release. Bad release that would be an 8 on another limb is a 5 - a couple people have them. I have not used them so am curious if you reccomended them do you find they are more or less forgiving?

Paul


----------



## lcaillo

PaulME said:


> With the recommendations of the uukha limbs curious what people’s view is - reputation or at least rumor in the club I shoot at is they are not forgiving of a bad release. Bad release that would be an 8 on another limb is a 5 - a couple people have them. I have not used them so am curious if you reccomended them do you find they are more or less forgiving?
> 
> Paul


I have VX-1000 and I would very much disagree. They seem very stable and forgiving to me. What may account for some of that is that they are softer on the back end of the draw. I am holding a pound less OTF than my Wiawis ones, all else equal and getting significantly more arrow speed. At heavier draw weight release may be less critical. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

PaulME said:


> With the recommendations of the uukha limbs curious what people’s view is - reputation or at least rumor in the club I shoot at is they are not forgiving of a bad release. Bad release that would be an 8 on another limb is a 5 - a couple people have them. I have not used them so am curious if you reccomended them do you find they are more or less forgiving?
> 
> Paul


I would also disagree, if nothing I felt the opposite when I compared the uukhas (xx) with my previous Hoyt carbon ace 720:s (an intermediate limb).


----------



## kalay

PaulME said:


> With the recommendations of the uukha limbs curious what people’s view is - reputation or at least rumor in the club I shoot at is they are not forgiving of a bad release. Bad release that would be an 8 on another limb is a 5 - a couple people have them. I have not used them so am curious if you reccomended them do you find they are more or less forgiving?
> 
> Paul


Shooted with uukha for a few months after borrowing it, and I can tell its stability and forgiveness shouldn't be doubted. Will recommend giving it a try to feel it.


----------



## ghoster808

That’s a Super price for new MK Inpers. Imo that puts it at or near the top for the “Bang for the Buck” award
~ Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr

The inpers are replaced with the new L2 limbs. 

The L3 are a great limb and better quality than the Inpers. but at $475 its not as great a deal as the Inpers on clearance. 


Chris


----------



## PaulME

Thanks for the perspective on uukhas, seemed like local myth and lore - was keeping in mind same people reiterate statements of needing 40+ lbs to go 70 and 90 meter (even with almost no competitions at 90) and they should know better.


----------



## PaulME

Imper deal looks nice but only poundage in longs is 42, way more than I’m looking at -34 or 36 (30” amo draw)


----------



## Ashred

I personally use uukha.. but I would suggest you pick some Kaya K2 or the rebranded Soul black flash for back yard.. very good limbs.


----------



## grantmac

For what you are describing I would keep limb cost to under $200.


----------



## huckduck

another plus for uukha. sold them to fund my veracitys and immediately regretted it. I just had too good of a deal on the veracitys to pass up. I like them , but I would probably still prefer the ex1


----------



## moomooholycow

grantmac said:


> Some recent tests I've had a friend run has put the ~$200 Sanlida Miracle X10 on par or ahead of ~$400 limbs.


Interesting.. I was thinking about picking up a pair of these as limbs on an experimental bow... Might have just pushed me over the edge..


----------



## moomooholycow

Ashred said:


> I personally use uukha.. but I would suggest you pick some Kaya K2 or the rebranded Soul black flash for back yard.. very good limbs.


+1 on the K2s for best-bang-for-the-buck limbs..


----------



## NOVABB

grantmac,

Do you have any more information and you impression of the Sanlida Miracle x10 limbs?


----------



## grantmac

Just my friend's thoughts. I'm all stocked up on limbs but if I wasn't I'd be ordering a set of those.


----------



## YRhinefield

I've owned almost all of the W&W & WNS limbs in your list plus a few models of Sebastian Flute, TradTech made by W&W and Kaya K2s. 

Once I tried Uukha Ex1 Evo2 & Vx1000 limbs I'll never buy another set of Korean limbs


----------



## Jim C

Galaxy Gold limbs (Sanlida) work very well. Retail around 250


----------



## Nick728

Jim C said:


> Galaxy Gold limbs (Sanlida) work very well. Retail around 250


In your opinion are they as smooth and as fast as the UUhka Evo limbs? The price difference is about $150.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## martinfuchs

Also a Uukha Ex1 Evo2 fan. Used some limbs from Hoyt, W&W and MK which were double the price and do much prefer the feeling of these $400 limbs. At least from what I’ve tried so far. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peanut_gallery

I went from SF Axiom+ to Veracity limbs. I really like them but would love to shoot some Uukha’s in my draw weight, I tried some heavier ones and they were nice but to heavy for me. The only downside to uukha for me is the finish, it scratches to easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zo Caballero

EvilGarfield said:


> You can keep any modern bow strung as long as you want and nothing Will happen, even with cheap limbs.
> 
> That's unlikely to be the answer you want but for backyard shooting, there is no point in getting expensive limbs. If you really want to spend that much money, I would suggest you to try the feel of the limbs before you buy because that might be the only thing that will set the different models apart for you. And that's something we can't decide for you.
> 
> Now if you really want a suggestion, I would direct you to Soul archery black flash CF limbs ( Soul Black Flash CF limbs - SALE | Alternative - Archery Shop > Recurve > Limbs-ILF ). At 170$, these or the CW version have the best performance to price ratio I tested so far and they look great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Hey Garfield, thanks for this suggestions. I've been looking at these Soul Black Flash CF limbs but I've also been looking at the Sanlida Athletic 7's. I was wondering if you done any testing on them as well. Both seem like a great limb for the price...just wondering if one has an edge over the other.


----------



## DarkMuppet

I bought a set of the Sanlida Athletic 7's (they're now renamed as the Miracle X10) a few months ago, and I have to say they shoot way over their cost. I paid £130 from ALT services. 

Incredibly smooth with no vibration after shot, and rather surprisingly they are quicker than my UUKHA Ex1's. Equivalent of extra 2lbs.

They don't have the usual composite design where it's symmetrical layers on either side of a wedge (for want of a better word) at the dovetail. Instead, they've gone for the design of the original Samick Masters design where it's an asymmetrical wedge on the back of the limb and then layers of cross carbon over a very thin layer of foam. I'm incredibly impressed with them.


----------



## Zo Caballero

Thanks DarkMuppet...that's a good testimonial.


----------



## H Corrigall

Had the Uukha VX1000 X curves for 4 years now.Had the lower limb slammed in a car door 2 times and the upper once in the hatchback. Shot thousands of arrows through the. Cannot see myself buying any other make in the future?


----------



## tassie_devil

DarkMuppet said:


> I bought a set of the Sanlida Athletic 7's (they're now renamed as the Miracle X10) a few months ago, and I have to say they shoot way over their cost. I paid £130 from ALT services.
> 
> Incredibly smooth with no vibration after shot, and rather surprisingly they are quicker than my UUKHA Ex1's. Equivalent of extra 2lbs.


I was wondering about this. A couple of guys at our club are shooting the Miracle X10 and are very impressed, but as far as I can tell the Athletic 7s look identical. 2/3 the price on Alt services too


----------



## DarkMuppet

Yes, they're the same limbs. Merlin archery under their MYBO range, did a small run of "Super carbon plus" (can't remember the exact name) ones a few years ago, which again were the same limb. I believe Sanlida make them for Kinetic as their Vaultage limbs.

The build quantity and finish is much nicer than W&Ws mid level gear like WNS, and isn't far off approaching their top level stuff.

I picked up a set of Sanlida B7 limbs for £55 from alt for the wife, and I found they are exactly the same quality as the Athletic 7's but doesn't have the carbon layers. This limb in the current range is now the x9.

I'm of the opinion that Sanlida caught themselves out with how well their range of limbs were received, and have now realigned their range, names and prices. (confusingly they have now introduced an x7 limb that is of lower spec than the B7 (now the x9) and obviously the Athletic 7.)


----------



## Timevoid

DarkMuppet said:


> Yes, they're the same limbs. Merlin archery under their MYBO range, did a small run of "Super carbon plus" (can't remember the exact name) ones a few years ago, which again were the same limb. I believe Sanlida make them for Kinetic as their Vaultage limbs.
> 
> The build quantity and finish is much nicer than W&Ws mid level gear like WNS, and isn't far off approaching their top level stuff.
> 
> I picked up a set of Sanlida B7 limbs for £55 from alt for the wife, and I found they are exactly the same quality as the Athletic 7's but doesn't have the carbon layers. This limb in the current range is now the x9.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Sanlida caught themselves out with how well their range of limbs were received, and have now realigned their range, names and prices. (confusingly they have now introduced an x7 limb that is of lower spec than the B7 (now the x9) and obviously the Athletic 7.)


Not to derail the thread but its quite a diffrence between some of the limbs. You got the thickness and weight of those Sanlinda x9 or X10 ? 

I think Sanlinda Miracle10 and MyBo Synergy Carbon Plus, Galaxy Goldstar, WNS Elite-Aplha Carbon are very similar limbs, if not same manufacturer. When looking at limbtips and thickness of the diffrent materials in the sidecut. 

Then you got lighter and thinner re branded (lower grade) WIN&WIN Winex limbs wich is :

Kinetic Vaultage carbon, 
WNS FC-100, 
RCX-100(old), 
Trad tech extreme rc carbon

*WNS FC-100:*
38# , 175 gram upper limb. 172 gram lower limb. Thickness 4,5mm midsection. 3,4mm limbtip section.
*WNS Elite Alpha:*
44#, 225 gram upper limb, 227 gram lower limb. Thickness 6mm midsection. 4,5mm limbtip section.









midrange limb feedback


Upgrading from very basic limbs. Shoot OR. Any opinions, experiences or thoughts on these limbs? Uukha Ex1Evo2 WNS FC-100 WW Winex WW CX7 All WW are foam. Any wood core suggestions? Feel is more critical than speed. Max distance is 50 yards




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## ryan b.

I have same weight on my fingers with 30lb mk veracity and 32#uukha ex1. Both come out to [email protected]”. 
veracity is slightly faster. Ex1 slightly smoother. Post shot the veracity is less vibration but the ex1 is still very nice. The ex1 is half the price of the veracity.


----------



## Zo Caballero

DarkMuppet said:


> I bought a set of the Sanlida Athletic 7's (they're now renamed as the Miracle X10) a few months ago, and I have to say they shoot way over their cost. I paid £130 from ALT services.
> 
> Incredibly smooth with no vibration after shot, and rather surprisingly they are quicker than my UUKHA Ex1's. Equivalent of extra 2lbs.
> 
> They don't have the usual composite design where it's symmetrical layers on either side of a wedge (for want of a better word) at the dovetail. Instead, they've gone for the design of the original Samick Masters design where it's an asymmetrical wedge on the back of the limb and then layers of cross carbon over a very thin layer of foam. I'm incredibly impressed with them.


I've been wondering about Samick Masters since you've mentioned them. Have you tried those too? How do they compare to the 7's? I know they're in a different class ($) but I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## H Corrigall

I will buy your Uukhas?


----------

